# Only 1-2 cigars a week...any health risk?



## Motoracer

I've asked this before on StogieChat.com, but am new to this forum and was wondering what you guys think over here.

As a reward at the end of the week, a fresh cigar is waiting in the humi. If its a tough week, then there is another mid-way. Are there any health risks for 1-2 cigars per week? All studies I've read deal with about 5 per day, and even at that, it doesn't seem to have much effect.

Anyone have an opinion?

-Thanks.

-Kyle


----------



## dayplanner

No


----------



## TypeO-

The only risk I see is getting a beatdown from fellow BOTLs for not smoking *enough* cigars.


----------



## Warhorse545

Waking up in the morning is a health risk. 

There is risks in everything. But one or 2 a week I would not worrry with.

Welcome to the forum.

Stacey


----------



## altbier

unless you smoke around flammables


----------



## mike32312

I sure hope not. I smoke 4 a day during the week and 6 a day on the weekends.:r :w


----------



## smokemifyagotem

Cigars are GOOD for you. I call them vitamin C.


----------



## King James

Im sure some people (probably those that don't smoke cigars) will say its bad for you, but I dont think cigars in moderation will cause much damage.


----------



## guinsdan

Motoracer said:


> I've asked this before on StogieChat.com, but am new to this forum and was wondering what you guys think over here.
> 
> As a reward at the end of the week, a fresh cigar is waiting in the humi. If its a tough week, then there is another mid-way. Are there any health risks for 1-2 cigars per week? All studies I've read deal with about 5 per day, and even at that, it doesn't seem to have much effect.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion?
> 
> -Thanks.
> 
> -Kyle


Just live by my quote below :r


----------



## BeagleOne

Warhorse545 said:


> Waking up in the morning is a health risk.
> 
> Stacey


Going to bed can also be harmful to your health. :s


----------



## canadasmokes

well the way i see it..you can die healthy or die unhealthy, take your pick.


----------



## King James

canadasmokes said:


> well the way i see it..you can die healthy or die unhealthy, take your pick.


lol nice quote canada


----------



## c2000

I smoke every day and when I get a smoke related illness I'll whine and ask why me....?

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Herf_Nerder

I was wondering the same thing a few months back. From what I could find, no one has done any studies of cigar only smokers to determine the health hazards of smoking cigars.

With that said, the health risks of having tobacco smoke in ones mouth is assumed to increase your risk of mouth/throat cancer, and of course the nicotine increases your risk of heart disease, colon cancer, fleash eating bacteria infection, genetic mutation, spontaneous combustion, etc.

Thinking about it, one could actually calculate the amount of nicotine in a cigar relative to a cigarrette, and use one of those anti-smoking website cancer rate calculators (are they still around?) to determine your estimated life span, and the chance you might get one of the various flavors of cancer.

Still, it's all theoretical, plus the joy I get from unwinding after a long week, hanging out in my garage, working on my motorcycle or drinking a beer while watching sports, outweighs the risk (if there even is any).

Also, and this is to reference Dennis Leary here, who cares if you live a few less years? Think about it, the years that you lose are at the END of your life. It's actually a plus in my book, as if I get cut down a couple years early all I lose are the diaper wearing, wheel-chair pushing, nursing home years!

Lastly, if you don't get a chance to relax and unwind, isn't the stress suppose to kill you?


----------



## Mister Moo

As a totally non-health related professional I think - I'm CERTAIN - a few cigars/week is less important to your health than:

1) selecting correct parents for correct genes;
2) not lighting cigars while driving an automobile;
3) not talking on cell phone while driving an automobile;
4) eating an antioxident-rich diet (coffee is good here - not as good as cabbage, pomogranate, almonds, cocoa and broccoli, but still pretty good. Visit coffee forum often - a very healthy bunch over there.)
5) regular stretching exercises;
6) wearing safety glasses and steel toed shoes on the jobsite

(in that order. Oh yeah - plus safe sex. Unsafe sex is really a bad deal comapred to 3/cigars week.)

:2


----------



## Siamang

On the subject of health risks, I'm a bit curious about some of the studies conducted. I've heard repeatedly that smoking cigars and pipes results in a higher incidence of throat cancer, but haven't been able to find any particular breakdown. Now, what I'd really like to see is some exhaustive investigation of cigar/pipe smoking _habits_ and the correlation with throat cancer. I wouldn't be surprised if a significantly higher number of smokers who contracted throat cancer have sloppier smoking habits with regard to accidental inhalation. I know for a fact that I tend to inhale at least a little bit of cigar smoke when I'm smoking socially, since there's a lot more talking in between puffs and I often take a breath to speak before completely flushing the smoke out of my mouth.

For now, I figure the best thing is for me to smoke alone in a well-ventilated area, which I prefer anyway. To sit outside in the sun for an hour and savor a cigar and a cup of green tea once or twice a week is one of the most relaxing things I do for myself, focusing on the smoke and pushing all of the piled-up anxieties out of my mind. I feel certain that it's significantly reducing stress(which is my biggest boogeyman) and in turn benefiting my overall health, regardless of the additional potential risks from smoke and nicotine.


----------



## King Cat

I too have been concerned with this so I've done some researching on the topic. What I've found indicates (based on the research done to this point) that 1 cigar a day or less doesn't increase your risk of any diseases/cancer, etc.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

smokemifyagotem said:


> Cigars are GOOD for you. I call them vitamin C.


:tpd: Okay.... thats a keeper. My wife will love that one.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

I have a friend who got cancer and died at age 33 , never smoked a day in his short life . Goerge Burns smoked alot of cigars every day and lived till over 100 years old . I'm gonna live the way that makes me comfortable and happy , so if that means a couple cigars a day or a week then so be it .


----------



## Rituxumab

TypeO- said:


> The only risk I see is getting a beatdown from fellow BOTLs for not smoking *enough* cigars.


Or getting a beat down for not finishing ones which were given to you.

damm dude, I can't believe you waxed six sticks that night. I was clearly a paddowan in the company of a Jedi Masters.

bastard!!


----------



## TypeO-

Rituxumab said:


> Or getting a beat down for not finishing ones which were given to you.
> 
> damm dude, I can't believe you waxed six sticks that night. I was clearly a paddowan in the company of a Jedi Masters.
> 
> bastard!!


Seven, including the one you didn't finish. Couldn't let a Principe go to waste.


----------



## scc135

i found a website that has some papers mentioned and their findings on cigar-related cancers...

http://www.cigargroup.com/faq/health/

after reading it, it seems to deal mostly with heavy cigar smokers....


----------



## The Bruce

No! STOP smoking your cigars right now! They are extremely dangerous. 

Just to show you how good a BOTL I am, send me all of your cigars and I will smoke them for you. I'm doing my part to fight againt cancer. Are you?

 

Peace,

The Bruce

P.S. Everything in moderation. A couple of cigars wont hurt. Maybe.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Need references? Navydoc posted a few, a few months ago. Check 'em out. There are many!:w

Here it is:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=199190&postcount=18

:ms NCRM


----------



## Motoracer

I agree that I dont not think a FEW a week is harmful is anyway. All studies I've read focus on the heavier cigar smoker 5-7 per day, and also associate heavy drinking with a lot of the dieseases (something I do not do).

So, my 1-2 per week is more of a relax/reward at the end of the week that I look forward to. Not to mention to fun in collection :ms


----------



## epizano1

I think the only risk is transitioning from being a non-smoker to smoker. While we can talk about the health risk of tobacco in moderation, which is probably minimal, we are talking about an addictive substance. If one can practice moderation with it, more power to them. The question should be is it worth it and is it compatible with your lifestyle? Depends on the person. To me, I can smoke a cigar a day, that's the extent of my fortitude, but I'd be hooked to the nicotine. A cigar a week might be doable, but if I let myself do that much, then why not 3 or 4? A cigar a day translates to a pack a day of cigarettes, and while the health risk for a cigarette is much worse on the lungs, cigar smoking is proven to correlate to cancer of the mouth and esophagus. Just some considerations. Enjoy!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Efren, your post reeks of trolling. You are obviously not a cigar smoker and base much of your self-righteous preaching on mistaken assumptions. Best you stick to subjects you know. But, since Puff is a place for cigar smokers, this probably isn't the place to do so, particularly by resurrecting 10-year old threads.

Thread closed.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'll just leave this here. The FDA's own conclusion is that a couple cigars a week is nearly nil.

https://www.heartland.org/news-opinion/news/fda-study-cancer-risks-nearly-nil-for-1-2-cigars-per-day


----------



## Cigary

StogieNinja said:


> I'll just leave this here. The FDA's own conclusion is that a couple cigars a week is nearly nil.
> 
> https://www.heartland.org/news-opinion/news/fda-study-cancer-risks-nearly-nil-for-1-2-cigars-per-day


I agree with ya....but the poor bastage who asked me how much Ex Lax he needed to deal with his constipation ....I told him to be sure take 3 pills. Not only did he cure his constipation but he $hit the bed and his wife hates my guts.:laugh2:


----------



## UBC03

Now that's funny

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

UBC03 said:


> Now that's funny
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Too bad his wife has no sense of humor...she'll talk to my wife all day long...me....she just rolls her eyes and walks off. This happened a few years ago and she still holds a grudge like Khomeini.


----------

